# PEX pipe from China?



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I just saw the new member's link. http://www.rzpexpipe.com/

The fittings they list on there are similar to Rehau's Everlock and Uponor's APR fittings. Those are the best PEX fitting systems, bar none.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

We run more aqua-pex down here... Havent had much experince with just the pex. Pex is the crimp on right?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree 100%, Wirsbo and Rehau the best on the market.

I like to compare Wirsbo to M copper, and Rehau to L copper, because of the cost difference in material, Rehau being more expensive.

We can start installing it here in Jan 2009, I already have my install tools and certification. I have installed this in other states, just not California


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

nbwendy said:


> why not think about our pex pipe and pex fittings. I think they are best too. I am the member of Cixi Runzhou Pipe Industry Co.,Ltd. We manufacture the pex-b pipe and pex fititngs. Pex-b pipe which we produce can be anti-ultraviolet. It can protect water perfect.


 

Hmmmmm, I don't know:no: I know nothing about your product and fittings.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> We run more aqua-pex down here... Havent had much experince with just the pex. Pex is the crimp on right?


Just to clear up confusion... pex is pex.... Usually people differentiate by the manufacturer. The pipe we use is aquapex also, but it's made by wirsbo. There are countless different brands with their own tools and styles of crimp rings.

:whistling2:


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

PEX is generally made by 3 different methods and is classified as PEXa, PEXb, or PEXc.

Uponor and Rehau make PEXa. I happen to believe that PEXa is superior to the other types. Which is why I will only use Uponor (man it feels weird to not say Wirsbo anymore) or Rehau.

There are many different propietary fitting systems out there. But almost all, if not all PEX can be joined using the standard insert fitting and crimp ring.

Uponor has a good system with their ProPEX fitting system. Rehau has an even better system with the APR type Everlock system. Uponor is now offering an APR system too. But you can use the crimp ring system on either brand. In fact, I buy Rehau brand insert fittings and crimp rings.

I hate using the crimp rings and wish I had a good local source for the APR fittings.

I just found it interesting that the Chinese are now manufacturing an APR type system. I am not interested in their crap. We have too much crap from China in our trades the way it is.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

True..... We do the Wirsbo down here. We've got the battery operated drill for the rings..... Its easy and painless.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

If I start going strong with pex, start doing re-pipes here, I will graduate to the Battery power unit. We'll see next year when it's widely approved.

I would never do 1" with the hand tool, no way.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> If I start going strong with pex, start doing re-pipes here, I will graduate to the Battery power unit. We'll see next year when it's widely approved.
> 
> I would never do 1" with the hand tool, no way.


I tried one time when our battery was dead, and the 1" head that came with my expanding tool was bad. Couldn't even get one pump with it, it just slid out. Tried with two people just for kicks and it wouldn't even grab. Tried another head back at the shop and it worked like a champ. Since then I haven't had the urge to try it again.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

:laughing: I never had to expand 1". I will remeber that if I ever do.....


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Man, expanding 1" ain't that bad now is it? Whassamatter with you young pups? Y'all wimps or what? Why back in my day we had to expand 4" cast iron and we did it without complaining.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I once expanded 4" cast with a pipe expander lol I actully sent a helper after that one day... he was gone for about an hour and asked everyone on the job where to find a pipe expander for cast iron. He quit the next day....:laughing:


----------

